# Gluing: 101



## bald9eagle (Mar 21, 2014)

Alrighty folks. I want to laminate thin pieces of brass/copper/metal/etc. as accent pieces into my game calls. 

Best glue for this? I have used CA once before but don't know about how it works with expansion issues. Does wood glue adhere to metal surfaces? What's the best answer here?


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 21, 2014)

Matt, I've always used 5 minute epoxy for my glue ups. I do turn a tenon to fit the other piece so that when I drill through, I still have some extra meat and glue to hold on.

Thus far I've had no trouble with it. Mac do a tutorial over on THO of how he does glue ups for acrylic and metal, and it's pretty much the same way I do it.

Hope this helps,

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 21, 2014)

+1 on epoxy


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 21, 2014)

+2 on epoxy


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 21, 2014)

Matt if you need anymore help send me a pm and you can call me. 

Andrew


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Andrew. 

I've seen folks that inlay copper wire by cutting a bead and CA it in place and then turn it down (on bangles/pot call type turnings). I am just getting into trying some duck calls and wanted to add a little flair to them. My CA finishes suck right now (I lack patience) so being "different" is about the only way to catch someone's eye.


----------



## haddenhailers (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt I have a video up on YouTube if you need any other help with your ca let me know bub. 

Andrew


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 22, 2014)

It might be overkill, but I use West Systems G/flex to glue my knife handles on. IMO, this is about the best epoxy there is for this type of thing. Specifically made to bond hard-to-bond surfaces and made to be flexible to allow for expansion/contraction etc. Pretty long set time.

Here's what I'm talking about.
http://www.westsystem.com/ss/g-flex-epoxy/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 11, 2014)

Dont want to start a new thread.....
i want to glue two pieces of snakewood together. Should i use CA, wood glue or epoxy. Its for a bangle, so what will work best ?


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd use west system , works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

